# Skeeter Sulfur



## SLM (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a batch in carboy at .996, not sure if it's done but its developing a slight rotten egg sulfur smell. I have Reduless and Noblesse on hand but never used either. Would you use them in skeeter pee? If so, would you treat it immediately? Or is there a chance that splash racking will take care of it?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 5, 2021)

SLM said:


> I have a batch in carboy at .996, not sure if it's done but its developing a slight rotten egg sulfur smell. I have Reduless and Noblesse on hand but never used either. Would you use them in skeeter pee? If so, would you treat it immediately? Or is there a chance that splash racking will take care of it?


There's a very good chance that splash racking will take care of it. As your yeast colony gets closer to the end of their work, the increase alcohol and the sugar depletion creates some stress, which is one of the things that causes the release of H2S, it's usually not much and can quickly be "blown off" with the CO2 release from a good splash rack. You should definitely give this a go or two before treating it with any kind of chems.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 5, 2021)

splash rack. or vacuum splash rack, do you happen to have a vacuum pump?
Dawg


----------



## SLM (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks, both. 
I don't have a pump. I read a lot of positive comments here but I don't have any issues with a racking cane and I don't mind lifting carboys. I guess degassing would be an advantage but tell me, is the AIO pump more effective than a degassing tool on a drill?


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 5, 2021)

SLM said:


> Thanks, both.
> I don't have a pump. I read a lot of positive comments here but I don't have any issues with a racking cane and I don't mind lifting carboys. I guess degassing would be an advantage but tell me, is the AIO pump more effective than a degassing tool on a drill?


way better, as for lifting,,, 5 bulging disk, 1 crushed vertebrae, and a upper dermal, life's way less painful on my back, with a vacuum pump,,, lol ,,, you atomically degas under 
vacuum, no comparison
Dawg


----------



## SLM (Apr 20, 2021)

OK the H2S issue did go away. But now I have a clearing problem. I added KMeta, Sorbate and Sparkolloid per instructions. The 1.75L cleared in a couple days. The 5G is cloudy at 2 weeks. Should I try more Sparkolloid?


----------

